# Animation in Bild einfügen



## Jassel (11. April 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe mit Photoshop ein avartar gemacht. Jetzt habe ich auch eine animation die in das Avartar rein soll. Wie bekomme ich die Animation mit Imageready in das Avartar?
  bei  habe ich auch schon gekuckt und in der Suchmaschiene

  danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. April 2005)

Deine Animation besteht im Prinzip aus einzelnen Frames. In ImageReady musst du nun für jeden "Bewegungsablauf" eine eigene Ebene bzw. ein eigenes Frame erstellen.

Allerdings bin ich mir Sicher, dass du hier unter dem Stichwort "Animation" etwas findest 

/edit

Hier z.B.: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186125.htm


----------



## Jassel (11. April 2005)

die animation hab ich nicht selber gemacht das ist eine gif ausm inet


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. April 2005)

Achso, sorry 

Wie soll der fertige Avatar denn aussehen? Hast du quasi nur den Hintergrund erstellt und die Animation läuft "vorne" ab?

In diesem Fall brauchst du deinen Avatar nur auf eine neue Ebene in den Hintergrund legen. Wenn das auch nicht zutrifft, bitte ich um Links zum Avatar und *.gif


----------



## Jassel (11. April 2005)

danke dir hat geklappt


----------

